# Problem mit Samba

## DooMi

nabend die herren  :Cool: 

ich hab ein wirklich komisches problem mit meinem smbd auf einer frisch installierten gentoo box.

das problem

ich versuche, von meiner windowsxp maschine, ein ca 40gb großes backup, auf den gemounteten samba share, auf meiner gentoo box wiedereinzuspielen.

anfangs kopiert er auch fröhlich die daten rüber, doch dann, nach einem undefinierten zeitfenster, bricht windows ab und sagt das ziellaufwerk ist nichtmehr verfügbar.

die logs

```

/var/log/samba/log.smbd

[2007/11/26 18:25:39, 0] printing/pcap.c:pcap_cache_reload(159)

  Unable to open printcap file /etc/printcap for read!

[2007/11/26 18:25:39, 0] printing/pcap.c:pcap_cache_reload(159)

  Unable to open printcap file /etc/printcap for read!
```

```

/var/log/samba/log.client

[2007/11/26 18:25:39, 0] lib/util_sock.c:read_data(534)

  read_data: read failure for 4 bytes to client 192.168.1.2. Error = Connection reset by peer

[2007/11/26 18:25:39, 0] lib/util_sock.c:write_data(562)

  write_data: write failure in writing to client 192.168.1.2. Error Broken pipe

[2007/11/26 18:25:39, 0] lib/util_sock.c:send_smb(769)

  Error writing 75 bytes to client. -1. (Broken pipe)

[2007/11/26 18:25:39, 1] smbd/service.c:make_connection_snum(1033)

  monster (192.168.1.2) connect to service data initially as user mc (uid=1000, gid=440) (pid 7505)
```

die lösung(?)

in einem thread von 2006 redet jemand über ein shorewall problem: logs beobachtet, nichts festzustellen - alles andere funktioniert ja auch einwandfrei.

in einem neueren thread vom sommer 2007 redet jemand davon mal den mountpoint auf chmod 777 zu setzen: probiert, ändert nichts.

jemand noch eine ahnung woran es sonst liege könnte?

für hilfreiche tips bin ich immer dankbar!

gruß,

doomi

----------

## Max Steel

Ohne etwas mehr Infos (Config,etc.) kann ich keine genaueren Aussagen machen außer, überprüf mal deine Config.

oder

Tut mir leid auf meiner Glaskugel läuft gerade ein emerge -auDN system && emerge -auDN world durch.

----------

## DooMi

sorry - hier die config

```

/etc/samba/smb.conf

[global]

   workgroup = X

   netbios name = cyrex

   server string = cyrex (smb %v)

   log file = /var/log/samba/log.%m

   max log size = 5120

   hosts allow = 127.0.0.1 192.168.1.

#   security = user

#   encrypt passwords = yes

#   socket options = TCP_NODELAY SO_RCVBUF=8192 SO_SNDBUF=8192

#   dns proxy = no

#   smb ports = 139

[data]

   comment = data

   path = /data

   admin users = mc

   valid users = mc bastian ace

   public = no

   writeable = yes

   printable = no

   create mask = 0775

   force create mode = 0775

   force directory mode = 0775

   force user = mc

   force group = www

```

----------

## Max Steel

hmm, also soweit ich weiß musst du die Benutzer untereinander per kommata trennen.

```
valid users = user1,user2,user3,@group1,@group2
```

(die mit @ sind Gruppen)

ich weiß nicht inwieweit das bei deiner Sache von Bedeutung ist, aber unter den global parameters wäre es möglich das da noch ein

```
valid users = user1,user2,user3,@group1,@group2
```

Ich gebe dir mal meine Config, zum vergleichen.

```
[global]

   encrypt passwords = yes

   lm announce = True

   bind interfaces only = Yes

   dos filetimes = Yes

   public = yes

   deadtime = 15

   smb passwd file = /etc/samba/smbpasswd

   lpq cache time = 2

   wins server = <ipaddresseausgeblendet>

   load printers = No

   interfaces = 192.168.1.0/255.255.255.0 lo

   dns proxy = yes

   server string = Samba Server %v (%L)

   map archive = No

   keepalive = 30

   local master = no

   os level = 33

   max disk size = 1000

   update encrypted = Yes

   time server = Yes

   workgroup = SAMBA

   security = users

   username map = /etc/samba/smbusers

   guest account = gast

   log file = /var/log/samba/smb.%m

   log level = 3

   hosts allow = 192.168.1. 255.255.255. lo 127.

   map to guest = bad user

   valid users = @users,@virtualcd

   character set = ISO8859-1

[virtualcd]

   create mask = 0770

   directory mask = 0770

   comment = VirtualCDs

   path = /vol1/virtualcds

   write list = norbert,stefan,judith,@virtualcd,@users

   valid users = norbert,stefan,judith,@virtualcd,@users

   guest ok = yes

   browseable = yes

   writeable = yes
```

Was mir gerade noch so einfällt, wäre es möglich das die Verbindung ab einer bestimmten Zeit eine neue Addresse des DHCP-Servers bezieht und es dadurch zu "Verwirrungen" kommt?

----------

## Anarcho

Also bei mir ist plötzlich auch das Problem mit den "read_data: read failure for 4 bytes to client" aufgetaucht. Das System lief wunderbar mit der aktuellen config. Ich denke es ist erst aufgetaucht nach dem Update auf Version 3.0.27a.

----------

## schachti

Vielleicht hilft

```
smb ports = 139
```

in der smb.conf, siehe http://www.mail-archive.com/samba@lists.samba.org/msg87067.html.

----------

## Wolle

 *Anarcho wrote:*   

> Also bei mir ist plötzlich auch das Problem mit den "read_data: read failure for 4 bytes to client" aufgetaucht. Das System lief wunderbar mit der aktuellen config. Ich denke es ist erst aufgetaucht nach dem Update auf Version 3.0.27a.

 

Ich habe die Probleme definitiv mit 3.0.24 und 3.0.24-r3 auch gehabt.

Es gibt (außerhalb Gentoo) Threads, deren Aussagen in Richtung "Netzwerkprobleme" gehen. Ich habe daraufhin die Netzwerkkarte im Server gegen eine mit anderem Chipsatz getauscht. Das war am 10.09.2007. Seit dem gibt es nur noch zwei Logeinträge diesbezüglich (04.10. und 26.10.). Vorher war das mindestens einmal pro Woche. Ich halte den Server, was Samba angeht, einigermaßen aktuell (Updates, etwa alle zwei Wochen). Seit 23.11. läuft da 3.0.27a.

----------

## DooMi

 *Wolle wrote:*   

>  *Anarcho wrote:*   Also bei mir ist plötzlich auch das Problem mit den "read_data: read failure for 4 bytes to client" aufgetaucht. Das System lief wunderbar mit der aktuellen config. Ich denke es ist erst aufgetaucht nach dem Update auf Version 3.0.27a. 
> 
> Ich habe die Probleme definitiv mit 3.0.24 und 3.0.24-r3 auch gehabt.
> 
> Es gibt (außerhalb Gentoo) Threads, deren Aussagen in Richtung "Netzwerkprobleme" gehen. Ich habe daraufhin die Netzwerkkarte im Server gegen eine mit anderem Chipsatz getauscht. Das war am 10.09.2007. Seit dem gibt es nur noch zwei Logeinträge diesbezüglich (04.10. und 26.10.). Vorher war das mindestens einmal pro Woche. Ich halte den Server, was Samba angeht, einigermaßen aktuell (Updates, etwa alle zwei Wochen). Seit 23.11. läuft da 3.0.27a.

 

aha!

das ist doch mal ein ansatz der sich verflolgen lässt.

kannst du mir mal einen gefallen tun und einen längeren kopiervorgang starten?

meiner dauert 80 windows-minuten (wenn er durchlaufen würde *seufz*) - es sind ca 40gb!

bin mal gespannt was bei dir passiert.

gruß, doomi

----------

## Wolle

 *DooMi wrote:*   

> aha!
> 
> das ist doch mal ein ansatz der sich verflolgen lässt.
> 
> kannst du mir mal einen gefallen tun und einen längeren kopiervorgang starten?
> ...

 

Hmm - der Rechner steht beim Kunden. Es ist ein Laden für Unterwegstelefone. Ich habe keine Ahnung, ob das schon Weihnachtsgeschäft ist, aber ich war zufällig heute morgen vor Ort und habe das gesehen - es tobt der Bär. Da mag ich jetzt echt nicht zwischenfunken - sorry.

----------

